# Christians that tried Atheism and have an axe to grind?



## Artfuldodger (Apr 1, 2022)

Many Christians believe that the Atheist on here that tried Christianity have a beef with it because they got burnt by it so to speak. Like they have an axe to grind.

Just wonder if likewise any Christians have many rebuttals feel like they have a beef with Atheism and maybe tried it and have a beef with it? Weren't we sorta all Atheist before our salvation? Jesus said you are either with me or against me.

Maybe we all have a beef with the other system and that is why we discuss it so much. If a Christian thinks that is the only reason the Atheists on here rebuke Christianity, then likewise, that must be the only reason Christians rebuke and discuss with the Atheists so much.

In other words it's a two way street. One can't say they are discussing it is because of their beliefs and the other group discusses it because they have an axe to grind.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Christians might still be butt hurt that they were the "original" Atheists according to Rome.


----------



## RegularJoe (Apr 2, 2022)

Art - With all due respect (& then some : ),
I participate in the conversations in the hopes to:
1. Learn sumpin I did not know.
2. Test my own personal beliefs for certainty and to adapt/adjust as need be.
I, for one, am not knowingly here for any 'axe to grind' endeavor - as far as I can tell about myself, anyways : )))).


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 2, 2022)

RegularJoe said:


> Art - With all due respect (& then some : ),
> I participate in the conversations in the hopes to:
> 1. Learn sumpin I did not know.
> 2. Test my own personal beliefs for certainty and to adapt/adjust as need be.
> I, for one, am not knowingly here for any 'axe to grind' endeavor - as far as I can tell about myself, anyways : )))).


I think thats basically the same for most or all of us who participate here. Although it may not look that way alot of times.


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 3, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> Many Christians believe that the Atheist on here that tried Christianity have a beef with it because they got burnt by it so to speak. Like they have an axe to grind.
> 
> Just wonder if likewise any Christians have many rebuttals feel like they have a beef with Atheism and maybe tried it and have a beef with it? Weren't we sorta all Atheist before our salvation? Jesus said you are either with me or against me.
> 
> ...


I think Christians get offended when the discussion takes the trail of low morals, lack of thinking, and inability to use common sense; that’s no longer a discussion of why you believe what you do and here’s why I don’t -  possibly viewed as the “axe to grind”.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 3, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> I think Christians get offended when the discussion takes the trail of low morals, lack of thinking, and inability to use common sense; that’s no longer a discussion of why you believe what you do and here’s why I don’t -  possibly viewed as the “axe to grind”.


Dont forget that often goes in both directions -
Morals come from God so if you dont believe you have no morals, the most recent, if you dont believe in God you dont believe in anything, if you dont see God when you look at a butterfly you just cant see etc etc.
Plenty of nonsense to go around


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 4, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Dont forget that often goes in both directions -
> Morals come from God so if you dont believe you have no morals, the most recent, if you dont believe in God you dont believe in anything, if you dont see God when you look at a butterfly you just cant see etc etc.
> Plenty of nonsense to go around


Ok we’re even. I thought I was finally one up on y’all lol ?


----------



## Israel (Apr 4, 2022)

"take it outside" was the recommendation by the bar keep when two surly drunks got into a fight.

We often take our inner conflicts outside to each other thinking we'll find victory or some sort of resolution.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 11, 2022)

There's a theory in psychology (I can't remember what it's called) that says we tend to throw ideas upon our peers to test them.  I think that's what we do here.  I admit that I'm actively trying to make the case against Divine Revelation as a societal reformation project.  Likewise, I understand that believers are compelled to try to "Bring people to Christ" as part of their marching orders.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 11, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> There's a theory in psychology (I can't remember what it's called) that says we tend to throw ideas upon our peers to test them.  I think that's what we do here.  I admit that I'm actively trying to make the case against Divine Revelation as a societal reformation project.  Likewise, I understand that believers are compelled to try to "Bring people to Christ" as part of their marching orders.


Its kind of interesting, the people who compell me the most, are NOT the ones who try to get me/talk me into/threaten me etc. to believe. Now maybe thats more about me than them but I have been most compelled through observation (how they live their lives) without them ever saying a word to convince me.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 11, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Its kind of interesting, the people who compell me the most, are NOT the ones who try to get me/talk me into/threaten me etc. to believe. Now maybe thats more about me than them but I have been most compelled through observation (how they live their lives) without them ever saying a word to convince me.



Yep.  I try to play the guessing game "religious or not" when I meet new people.  I have to say I'm only batting about .500.


----------



## j_seph (May 4, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> Many Christians believe that the Atheist on here that tried Christianity have a beef with it because they got burnt by it so to speak. Like they have an axe to grind.
> 
> Just wonder if likewise any Christians have many rebuttals feel like they have a beef with Atheism and maybe tried it and have a beef with it? Weren't we sorta all Atheist before our salvation? Jesus said you are either with me or against me.
> 
> ...


Were they really Christians? I mean being a Christian does require one to be saved. Going to the golf course and trying out Golf does not make you a golfer. Pitching a baseball in the backyard does not make you a Baseball player.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 4, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Its kind of interesting, the people who compell me the most, are NOT the ones who try to get me/talk me into/threaten me etc. to believe. Now maybe thats more about me than them but I have been most compelled through observation (how they live their lives) without them ever saying a word to convince me.



Your on to it Walt. In my world I try to live as moral a life as possible and fall short. Having someone curious about living a descent life will lead to more conversation than all the brow beating one can heap on someone. I been a recipient of both approaches and know the probable outcomes.


----------



## bullethead (May 4, 2022)

j_seph said:


> Were they really Christians? I mean being a Christian does require one to be saved. Going to the golf course and trying out Golf does not make you a golfer. Pitching a baseball in the backyard does not make you a Baseball player.


You cannot believe you can golf and be golfer either, nor can you believe that you can throw 96mph makes you actually throw 96mph..
Showing capabilities with either will confirm what a person does or does not have. There is no taking a person's word for it that they can do either.

What then does make someone a Christian?
What is the official notice that one has other than believing they are saved?
Is there anything more than taking a person's word for it because they think they qualify?


----------



## WaltL1 (May 4, 2022)

bullethead said:


> You cannot believe you can golf and be golfer either, nor can you believe that you can throw 96mph makes you actually throw 96mph..
> Showing capabilities with either will confirm what a person does or does not have. There is no taking a person's word for it that they can do either.
> 
> What then does make someone a Christian?
> ...


Its the old worn out "they couldnt possibly have been a Christian if they arent a Christian anymore".


----------



## WaltL1 (May 4, 2022)

j_seph said:


> Were they really Christians? I mean being a Christian does require one to be saved. Going to the golf course and trying out Golf does not make you a golfer. Pitching a baseball in the backyard does not make you a Baseball player.





> I mean being a Christian does require one to be saved.





> What did Jesus say about being saved?
> that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved;


If you believed and did those things as a believer, were you saved? At least during the time you believed?


----------



## bullethead (May 4, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Its the old worn out "they couldnt possibly have been a Christian if they arent a Christian anymore".


Self Deception and Saved have a lot in common


----------

